# Impossible de supprimer un volume windows



## GrumpuMT (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Après avoir éplucher les divers sujet du forum, je dois me résoudre à passer par la création d'un sujet car je n'arrive pas à comprendre mon ordinateur.
Lorsque je démarre mon mac en appuyant sur ALT, je me rends compte que j'ai 2 volumes : 1 Windows et 1 Mac OS. (photo jointe)
Mon soucis, c'est que je ne le vois nul part dans mon ordinateur et même sur le terminal.
Je souhaiterai supprimer le volume windows qui est défaillant (affichage bleu avec un message de réparation via BIOS lorsque je le sélectionne).

Les informations utile :

Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2012).
Version Mojave 10.14.6
1 SSD de démarrage + 1 Disque dur 1To (pour le stockage de mes fichiers.)


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data STOCKAGE                1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *275.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         274.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +274.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              25.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Merci d'avance de la qualité de vos réponses aux sujets existant !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir *Grumpu*

Le volume Windows doit être > uniquement à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (*alt*) => le label que prend un des 2 petits volumes *EFI* d'en-tête des disques. Parce que ce volume doit héberger les fichiers de prédémarrage d'un OS Windows supprimé et qu'il est donc scanné comme démarrable par le *Boot Manager*.

- on va examiner d'abord le volume *EFI* (non monté par défaut) du HDD de *1 To*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande monte le volume *EFI* du HDD > puis liste récursivement ses contenus

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse @macomaniac, voici le retour de la commande :


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP91.scap
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Rien dans ce volume *EFI* (que des données Apple).

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


qui démonte le volume *EFI* > monte l'autre volume *EFI* > liste récursivement ses contenus

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Voilà le retour !

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 force-unmounted
Volume EFI on disk1s1 mounted
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Rien que de l'Apple. Je me demande si tu n'aurais pas redémarré (depuis hier) > et si les volumes *EFI* n'auraient pas permuté d'index d'appareil.

- donc on refait une passe :​

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk1s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


qui démonte l'actuel volume *EFI* > monte l'autre > liste ses contenus

Poste le retour. Je n'arrive pas à croire que tu aies un volume *Windows* affiché à l'écran du gestionnaie de démarrage > sans que ça ne découle d'un volume *EFI* (d'après mon expérience de nombreux cas).


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

ça me paraît étonnant également, j'ai cherché des heures pour comprendre sans jamais avoir de réponse.



```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil umount force disk1s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk1s1 force-unmounted
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP91.scap
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Bon : alors c'est confirmé => rien dans les volumes *EFI*. Reste à savoir s'il n'y aurait pas un chemin de démarrage fixé sur l'en-tête d'un volume *EFI*.

- passe la commande :​

```
bless --info /Vol*/EFI
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage (éventuel) du volume *EFI* actuellement monté

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Rien ne s'affiche avec cette commande !

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ bless --info /Vol*/EFI
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Aucun chemin de démarrage. On poursuit l'enquête.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; bless --info /Vol*/EFI
```


qui démonte l'actuel *EFI* > monte l'autre > cherche un chemin de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Il se passe pas grand chose comme si c'était normal. 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; bless --info /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 force-unmounted
Volume EFI on disk1s1 mounted
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Bilan : les volumes *EFI* sont innocents.

- alors le responsable est forcément un autre volume > monté dans le temps du boot ("*alt*") avec un label = "*Windows*". On examine le volume *STOCKAGE*.​
Passe les commandes :

```
df -H /Vol*/STOCKAGE
bless --info /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


qui : mesurent l'occupation de *STOCKAGE* > puis affichent  son (éventuel) chemin de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Le disque STOCKAGE a été installé il y a longtemps. Ça serait surprenant que ce soit ça ! 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ df -H /Vol*/STOCKAGE
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   1000    71G   929G     8%       0     0  100%   /Volumes/STOCKAGE
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ bless --info /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Aucun chemin de démarrage sur *STOCKAGE*

- comment se fait-il que le volume Apple affiché à l'écran de boot s'intitule *Mac OS* > alors que le seul autre volume interne (*apfs*) s'intitule *Sans titre* ?​
As-tu un disque externe connecté au Mac ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Je l'ai renommé par la suite et je n'ai pas de disque externe connecté.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang du volume *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour. Sans chemin de démarrage > il peut suffire qu'un (pré)démarreur de Windows soit scanné par le *Boot Manage*r à *1* degré de profondeur du volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

J'avoue ne pas tout comprendre des manipulations que nous faisons en ce moment ! 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
$RECYCLE.BIN            5892041T56
00 - Téléchargement        82390618500033
01 - Capture d'écran        BOOTNXT
02 - Font             BOOTSECT.BAK
03 - Perso            Boot
04 - Projets            System Volume Information
05 - Freelance            bootmgr
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Hé ! hé ! hé ! -->

```
bootmgr
```


il s'agit d'un *boot_loader* (chargeur ou lanceur d'OS) "*Legacy*" (vieille école = type Windows-7) de Windows.

il y a aussi un dossier *Boot* peut-être suspect ; avec 2 autres *BOOT*(quelque chose) suspects aussi

Est-ce que ces objets te servent à quelque chose ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Je ne savais pas que j'avais ce genre d'éléments dans mon DD. Mais ces objets ne me servent pas puisque normalement ce DD me sert de stockage de fichier important. Donc si on peut supprimer les éléments qui posent problème sans supprimer le reste pourquoi pas !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

On inspecte à côté de *bootmgr* (le suspect n°1) > le suspect auxiliaire.

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/STOC*/Boot
```


qui liste les contenus du dossier (présumé) : *Boot*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOC*/Boot
BCD        cs-CZ        fr-CA        nb-NO        sl-SI
BCD.LOG        da-DK        fr-FR        nl-NL        sr-Latn-RS
BCD.LOG1    de-DE        hr-HR        pl-PL        sv-SE
BCD.LOG2    el-GR        hu-HU        pt-BR        tr-TR
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-GB        it-IT        pt-PT        uk-UA
Fonts        en-US        ja-JP        qps-ploc    zh-CN
Resources    es-ES        ko-KR        qps-plocm    zh-TW
bg-BG        es-MX        lt-LT        ro-RO
bootuwf.dll    et-EE        lv-LV        ru-RU
bootvhd.dll    fi-FI        memtest.exe    sk-SK
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

C'est un dossier auxiliaire de prédémarrage de Windows. D'accord pour supprimer les 4 objets -->

```
BOOTNXT
BOOTSECT.BAK
Boot
bootmgr
```


tous sauvegardes de ressources de démarrage de Windows ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Absolument d'accord de supprimer les 4 objets !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

J'avais vu. J'ai répondu au message #22.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Oui, désolé mauvaise manip ! Je suis prêt pour supprimer les éléments problématiques.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo cd /Volumes/STOCKAGE ; sudo rm -rf BOOTNXT BOOTSECT.BAK Boot bootmgr ; ls .
```


(copie le *.* final avec le reste) la commande te loge dans le volume *STOCKAGE* > supprime les *4* objets cités (commande muette) > re-liste les objets de 1er rang du volume *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo cd /Volumes/STOCKAGE ; sudo rm -rf BOOTNXT BOOTSECT.BAK Boot bootmgr ; ls .
Password:
Applications        Downloads        Music
Creative Cloud Files    FontBase        Pictures
Desktop            Library            Public
Documents        Movies
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Bon. Redémarre une fois > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage -->

- est-ce que le pseudo-volume *Windows* (présumé identique au volume *STOCKAGE* scanné par le gestionnaire de démarrage comme contenant un démarreur *Legacy* de Windows) a bien disparu de l'écran ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Après l'avoir fait, le pseudo-volume Windows est toujours présent  !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Il doit y avoir encore un fichier *boot_loader* de Windows qui traîne quelque part.

- intéressons-nous au volume de démarrage *Sans titre* > dont le label de boot serait *Mac OS* (?). Passe la commande :​

```
sudo ls -a /
```


qui liste ses objets de 1er rang

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Merci de ton aide en tout cas, c'est incroyable. 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo ls -a /
Password:
.                    Users
..                    Volumes
.DS_Store                bin
.DocumentRevisions-V100            cores
.OSInstallerMessages            dev
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    etc
.Spotlight-V100                home
.file                    installer.failurerequests
.fseventsd                net
.vol                    private
Applications                sbin
Library                    tmp
Network                    usr
System                    var
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois que les dossiers-Système réguliers. 

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk2s2 ; bless --info /
```


qui monte le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* > puis affiche le chemin de démarrage de *Sans titre* démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ diskutil mount disk2s2 ; bless --info /
Volume Preboot on disk2s2 mounted
         470 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Preboot/AEA87D71-E28A-48D3-9715-9AB86B5CEF17/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
          23 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Preboot/AEA87D71-E28A-48D3-9715-9AB86B5CEF17/System/Library/CoreServices
The blessed volume in this APFS container is "/".
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Chemin de démarrage valide. On va faire un test -->

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
diskutil rename disk2s1 Mac
```


qui renomme *Sans titre* => *Mac*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Le SSD a changé de nom


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ diskutil rename disk2s1 Mac
Volume on disk2s1 renamed to Mac
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --label Mac --setBoot
```


la commande réécrit le chemin de démarrage du volume démarré > en y ajoutant le label de boot : "*Mac*" (intitulé à l'écran de gestionnaire de démarrage) > et une préférence en *NVRAM* de démarrage automatique sur le volume *Mac*

La commande passe en mode muet (pas de retour) si elle passe => est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

J'ai un retour mais je pense que tu n'attendais pas ça ! 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --label Mac --setBoot
Password:
Can't delete /System/Library/CoreServices/.disk_label: Operation not permitted
Could not write scale 1 bitmap label file
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité)

Poste le retour. Encore un coup de l'activation du *SIP* - je pense.


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --label Mac --setBoot
Password:
Can't delete /System/Library/CoreServices/.disk_label: Operation not permitted
Could not write scale 1 bitmap label file
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Le *SIP* est activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Mac* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse les commandes (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil mount disk2s2
sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --label Mac --setBoot
```


est-ce que tu as encore eu un retour ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (5 Mai 2020)

Je n'ai pas eu de retour après la dite commande !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Alors redémarre avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->

- est-ce que le volume de macOS est intitulé : *Mac* ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Oui le volume macOS est intitulé : *Mac*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Donc la commande définissant *Mac* comme label de boot a fonctionné.

- mais tu as toujours un pseudo-volume *Windows* affiché en regard ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Effectivement j'ai toujours le pseudo-volume Windows !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
nvram -p
```


qui affiche les variables de la *NVRAM* > avec leurs valeurs associées

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Alors attention parce qu'il y a beaucoup de choses 

```
Last login: Wed May  6 09:34:03 on console
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ nvram -p
efi-backup-boot-device-data-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%01%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00%00M%ff%1f%00%00%00%00%9a%88%e6%d0cZ%e8J%94e%81%92%a8Q%13%1d%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBE%f3%25%08%8f%eb%e8G%b9%f5%83J%25%0f~%92%04%04%9a%00\%00A%00E%00A%008%007%00D%007%001%00-%00E%002%008%00A%00-%004%008%00D%003%00-%009%007%001%005%00-%009%00A%00B%008%006%00B%005%00C%00E%00F%001%007%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
boot-gamma    %10%06%00%00%cb%9c%00%00%00%00%00%00%ca%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%0f%00%05%05%93%00%0c%0cg%03%12%12%ec%07%19%19%d7%0e!!%84%1a11%e13>>QE^^%1dh%85%85%0a%90%98%98%09%a5%bb%bb%b7%c9%c9%c9%d6%d6%da%da%9f%e5%f2%f28%f6%f9%f9%0b%fa%0d%00%06%06%82%00%0c%0ct%02%11%11l%05%19%19%f1%0b""%bb%1644./>>%0a;ggMc%89%89Z%83%a5%a5%9d%9f%e6%e6%03%e4%f4%f4%0f%f2%fa%fa%02%f9%10%00%07%07w%00%0c%0c%b1%01%11%11$%04%19%19%aa%09##`%1377F)MM%9c=%9e%9e%d3%80%b4%b4%1d%95%c9%c9Y%aa%e7%e7%b0%cc%f2%f2x%dc%f4%f4=%e0%f7%f7%f7%e6%fa%fa%dc%ee%fc%fc%1a%f5
IONVRAM-SYNCNOW-PROPERTY    IONVRAM-SYNCNOW-PROPERTY
efi-backup-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0825F345-EB8F-47E8-B9F5-834A250F7E92</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk2s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\AEA87D71-E28A-48D3-9715-9AB86B5CEF17\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
backlight-level    L%06
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0825F345-EB8F-47E8-B9F5-834A250F7E92</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk2s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\AEA87D71-E28A-48D3-9715-9AB86B5CEF17\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %1d%82%ac%05%00%13%18%1d|%d1%c3q%05%87
fmm-mobileme-token-FMM-BridgeHasAccount    BridgeHasAccountValue
fmm-mobileme-token-FMM    bplist00%dd%01%02%03%04%05%06%07%08%09%0a%0b%0c%0d%0e%0f%16%17%0e%18%0e%19%1a%1b%1c%1d%1f_%10%0funregisterStateXuserInfoYauthToken_%10%11osUserDisappeared^disableContextVuserid]enableContextXusernameXpersonIDWaddTimeTguid_%10%12enabledDataclasses_%10%13dataclassProperties%10%00%d3%10%11%12%13%14%15_%10%15InUseOwnerDisplayName_%10%13InUseOwnerFirstName_%10%12InUseOwnerLastName_%10%14matthieu teyssandierXmatthieu[teyssandier_%10%ccEAAJAAAABLwIAAAAAF6v2AoRDmdzLmljbG91ZC5hdXRovQBR9HysasF8HXsAK3e7uyjmDdQA4PqIn_TFcjJUds9MDOPNBe7QPlpF1B5SIbKu4v2BdqM4iCk8gFJcAMEhD-SfmBXWpaVH1CwY9qo3EO_d2rhM81ZOzspHhxyK_4G4xQCJNLZL_SJVUA6-zC5232uQlHhfBw~~%09%11%01%f5_%10%1ematthieu.teyssandier@gmail.comY416747307#A%d7%ab%f6"%ab@%9a_%10$CAE0913E-4BCB-4EAA-ADC0-61A14FD6673B%a1%1e_%10!com.apple.Dataclass.DeviceLocator%d1%1e %d5!"#$%25&'()*VapsEnvXhostname]idsIdentifierVscheme]authMechanismZProduction_%10%13p41-fmip.icloud.com_%10$AB688E51-7461-4A5D-8D4A-A049D651442CUhttpsUtoken%00%08%00#%005%00>%00H%00\%00k%00r%00%80%00%89%00%92%00%9a%00%9f%00%b4%00%ca%00%cc%00%d3%00%eb%01%01%01%16%01-%016%01B%02%11%02%12%02%15%026%02@%02I%02p%02r%02%96%02%99%02%a4%02%ab%02%b4%02%c2%02%c9%02%d7%02%e2%02%f8%03%1f%03%25%00%00%00%00%00%00%02%01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00+%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%03+
prev-lang:kbd    fr:1
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %e4
efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>76436E4C-2C50-43DF-BE27-206AFE8F74B1</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBP91.scap</string></dict></array>%00
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de matthieu
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%01%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00%00M%ff%1f%00%00%00%00%9a%88%e6%d0cZ%e8J%94e%81%92%a8Q%13%1d%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBE%f3%25%08%8f%eb%e8G%b9%f5%83J%25%0f~%92%04%04%9a%00\%00A%00E%00A%008%007%00D%007%001%00-%00E%002%008%00A%00-%004%008%00D%003%00-%009%007%001%005%00-%009%00A%00B%008%006%00B%005%00C%00E%00F%001%007%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %1d%82%ac%05%00%00%00%13%18%1d|%d1%c3q%05%87
SystemAudioVolume    :
csr-active-config    w%00%00%00
efi-backup-boot-device-data    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0825F345-EB8F-47E8-B9F5-834A250F7E92</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk2s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\AEA87D71-E28A-48D3-9715-9AB86B5CEF17\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

La seule chose que je vois qui puisse être en rapport avec Windows est ceci -->

```
BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
```


les valeurs associées aux variables sont souvent illisibles (humainement parlant) > comme ici celle associée à *BootCampHD*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo nvram -d BootCampHD
```


qui supprime la variable *BootCampHD*. Commande muette.

Si ça a bien été le cas > redémarre avec "*alt*" => est-ce que le *Windows* fantôme est toujours affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Après avoir fait la commande, j'ai toujours le Windows à l'écran !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

À force d'éliminer des facteurs > on va bien trouver le bon.

- théoriquement parlant : un démarrage avec la touche "*alt*" pressée lance un sous-programme de l'*EFI* (le programme interne de boot du Mac) > qui est le *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage). Ce *boot_manager* scanne tous les volumes montés dans le temps du boot (et tous les volumes des disques connectés sont montés à ce moment-là - même les volumes *EFI* non montés par défaut ensuite pour la session de l'utilisateur).​​- si le *boot_manager* découvre un volume portant un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête conduisant à un *boot_loader* d'OS => il affiche ledit volume comme démarrable sous le label de boot mentionné sur l'en-tête (qui peut différer du nom du volume pour le système de fichiers qui le forme). Si le *boot_manager* avise un volume sans chemin de démarrage > il scanne les objets de ce volume avec une capacité de récursion (descente dans l'arborescence des dossiers / sous-dossiers / fichiers) limitée (me semble-t-il d'expérience) à une profondeur de *1*. S'il tombe sur un *boot_loader* => il affiche le volume comme (pseudo)démarrable > avec un label de boot variable.​​- cette "théorie" > conduit à conjecturer qu'un des volumes des *2* disques internes => doit être scanné par le *boot_manager* comme recelant un *boot_loader* de Windows. Et pas de Windows-10 (OS de type *UEFI*) => qui donnerait lieu à un  label de boot : *EFI Boot* > mais de Windows-7 (ou autre version *Legacy*) associé canoniquement à un label de boot : *Windows*. Le *boot_loader* de Windows-7 est un fichier intitulé *bootmgr*. Quand on a repéré dans le volume *STOCKAGE* un fichier *bootmgr* => j'avais pensé qu'on tenait le coupable et que la messe était dite. Il n'en a rien été.​
On est donc conduit à spéculer sur l'existence d'un fichier *bootmgr* quelque part dans un des volumes montés dans le temps du boot (tous donc) > qui se trouverait scanné par le *boot_manager* => ce qui conférerait au volume d'hébergement le label de boot canonique : *Windows* le désignant comme hébergeur d'un "pseudo Windows démarrable".

- est-ce que tu avais bien installé Windows-7 ou une version *Legacy* de Windows ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Il y a longtemps j'avais installé windows 7 de manière propre avec l'*Assistant Boot Camp. *Mais depuis non, d'ailleurs j'ai essayé de l'installer il y a quelques jours, mais impossible, l'assistant m'affichant un message comme quoi ma clé USB n'avait pas assez d'espace disque pour windows 10. Bref c'est un autre sujet, que je n'ai pas résolu non plus. 

Mais en tout cas mon installation et d'installation de windows avait été fait de manière propre.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find / -iname 'bootmgr' -print
```


la commande *find* va chercher un fichier intitulé *bootmgr* => dans le volume *Mac* démarré (désigné par son point de montage */*) > mais arrivé au répertoire invisible */Volumes* où se trouve actuellement monté le volume indépendant *STOCKAGE* => *find* va normalement descendre dans ce volume *STOCKAGE* pour y chercher aussi une occurrence de *bootmgr*. Ce qui va faire traîner l'opération.

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour à la fin ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Absolument, il trouve quelque chose dans le Disque Stockage 


```
Last login: Wed May  6 15:17:04 on console
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo find / -iname 'bootmgr' -print
Password:
find: /dev/fd/3: Not a directory
find: /dev/fd/4: Not a directory
/Volumes/STOCKAGE/bootmgr
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Ah ! quand même... 

- passe une commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/STO*
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang de *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STO*
$RECYCLE.BIN            5892041T56
00 - Téléchargement        82390618500033
01 - Capture d'écran        BOOTNXT
02 - Font             BOOTSECT.BAK
03 - Perso            Boot
04 - Projets            System Volume Information
05 - Freelance            bootmgr
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Je pensais qu'on avait supprimé ces objets suspects : *BOOTNXT* > *BOOTSECT.BAK* > *Boot* > *bootmgr* précédemment ! --> il n'en avait donc rien été...

- passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :​

```
cd /Volumes/STOCKAGE
sudo rm -rf BOOTNXT BOOTSECT.BAK Boot bootmgr
ls .
```


la *1ère* te loge dans *STOCKAGE* (changement de l'invite de commande) > la *2è* supprime les *4* objets cités (commande muette) > la *3è* re-liste les objets de 1er rang de *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour (de la 3è donc).


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:STOCKAGE grumpymt$ ls .
$RECYCLE.BIN            04 - Projets
00 - Téléchargement        05 - Freelance
01 - Capture d'écran        5892041T56
02 - Font             82390618500033
03 - Perso            System Volume Information
MBP-de-matthieu:STOCKAGE grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Cette fois-ci la suppression a fonctionné -->

- redémarre une fois avec "*alt*" => est-ce que le volume fantôme : *Windows* a bien disparu de l'affiche ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

J'ai le regret de te dire que le volume Windows est toujours présent au redémarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Il faut croire que le *boot_manager* trouve encore un démarreur de Windows quelque part. J'ai toujours tendance à suspecter ce volume *STOCKAGE*.

- passe les commandes :​

```
ls /Vol*/STO*/5892041T56
ls /Vol*/STO*/82390618500033
```


qui explorent les dossiers *5892041T56* & *82390618500033* de *STOCKAGE*

Poste les retours.


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

J'ai aucun retours sur les deux commandes !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Je vais te proposer une tactique éliminatoire marrante : transformer le volume *STOCKAGE* en pseudo-volume démarrable de macOS. Ce qui va occulter pour le *boot_manager* toute autre valeur démarrable éventuelle de ce volume (dont celle d'un Windows). Si le *boot_manager* n'affiche que les *2* volumes *Mac* et *STOCKAGE* => on saura que c'est nécessairement un objet dans *STOCKAGE* qui induisait l'affichage d'un *Windows* fantôme sinon. S'il y a *3* affichages - dont toujours le *Windows* en *3è* => on saura que c'est nécessairement un objet dans un autre volume que *STOCKAGE* qui induit l'affichage du *Windows* fantôme.

- passe les commandes :​

```
sudo cp /System/Lib*/CoreServices/boot.efi /Vol*/STOCKAGE
sudo bless --folder /Vol*/STOCKAGE --file /Vol*/STOCKAGE/boot.efi --label STOCKAGE
bless --info /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


la 1ère copie le *boot_loader* : *boot.efi* du volume *Mac* démarré => dans l'espace-racine de *STOCKAGE*

la 2è crée un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête de *STOCKAGE* => pointant au *boot_loader* : *boot.efi* copié > et détermine comme label de boot de ce volume l'intitulé : *STOCKAGE* (commande muette si elle passe)

la 3è affiche le chemin de démarrage de *STOCKAGE*

Poste les retours.


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

J'ai pas de retour sur les commandes : 

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo cp /System/Lib*/CoreServices/boot.efi /Vol*/STOCKAGE
Password:
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo bless --folder /Vol*/STOCKAGE --file /Vol*/STOCKAGE/boot.efi --label STOCKAGE
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ bless --info /Vol*/STOCKAGE
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Par contre ce qui est marrant, c'est que j'ai 3 volumes lors du redémarrage avec *Alt. Windows, STOCKAGE, Mac*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang de *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a un *boot.efi* (= douteux).


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
$RECYCLE.BIN            05 - Freelance
00 - Téléchargement        5892041T56
01 - Capture d'écran        82390618500033
02 - Font             System Volume Information
03 - Perso            boot.efi
04 - Projets
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Bon : je vois que tu es plus rapide que moi.

- ton expérience montre que le volume *STOCKAGE* est désormais innocent. Car il ne peut pas être à la fois affiché comme *STOCKAGE* (démarrable macOS) & comme *Windows* (démarrable Windows). Pas le même volume dans le même temps du boot. Cela > par exclusion logique : s'il est démarrable de macOS > il n'est pas démarrable de Windows. Et vice-versa.​
On peut donc l'exclure de notre champ de recherches. Passe la commande :

```
sudo bless --unbless /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


qui supprime le chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête de *STOCKAGE* (commande muette)

Puisqu'on en est à se complaire à de petites expériences logiques > redémarre avec "*alt*" => pour voir si le *boot_manager* scanne bien sans chemin de démarrage --> le *boot_loader* : *boot.efi* dans l'espace-racine de *STOCKAGE* => et génère un affichage de ce volume comme démarrable.

--> qu'est-ce que tu as affiché à l'écran ?​


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

lors du démarrage avec *Alt *j'ai bien trois volumes !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Comment s'intitule celui qui n'est ni *Mac* ni *Windows* ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Stockage


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Bon. Encore un petit test. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -f /Volumes/STOCKAGE/boot.efi
```


qui supprime le *boot.efi* de *STOCKAGE* (commande muette)

Puis redémarre avec "*alt*" => est-ce que tu n'as plus à l'affiche que *Mac* & *Windows* (exit *STOCKAGE*) ?


----------



## GrumpuMT (6 Mai 2020)

Effectivement je n'ai plus de Stockage dans au démarrage !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Bon. Il paraît avéré que : pour qu'un volume soit affiché comme démarrable => il faut qu'un démarreur d'OS y soit repéré par le gestionnaire de démarrage. Il reste *3* volumes : les 2 *EFI* et le volume *Mac*. Par exclusion logique > si le volume *Mac* est affiché comme démarrable (de macOS) > il ne peut pas simultanément et sous le même rapport être affiché comme *Windows* (= démarrable de Windows). Ce qui exclurait a priori le volume *Mac*.

- passe quand même la commande :​

```
ls -a /
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang (visibles ou invisibles) du volume *Mac* démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (7 Mai 2020)

Je comprends la logique, donc tout vient des volumes EFI ? 


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls -a /
.                    Users
..                    Volumes
.DS_Store                bin
.DocumentRevisions-V100            cores
.OSInstallerMessages            dev
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    etc
.Spotlight-V100                home
.file                    installer.failurerequests
.fseventsd                net
.vol                    private
Applications                sbin
Library                    tmp
Network                    usr
System                    var
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois aucune anomalie dans la distribution des dossiers du volume *Mac* démarré.

- mais par acquit de conscience > on va supposer qu'il pourrait encore exister un démarreur *UEFI* de Windows-10 (non plus le *bootmgr* > mais un *boot_loader* dont l'intitulé se terminerait par *.efi* et qui ne serait pas celui de macOS).​
Donc passe la commande :

```
sudo find / -iname '*.efi' -print
```


qui cherche dans le volume *Mac* démarré (et dans le volume *STOCKAGE* sous-monté at: */Volumes*) => tout objet dont l'intitulé se termine par *.efi*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (7 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo find / -iname '*.efi' -print
Password:
/usr/standalone/firmware/FUD/MultiUpdater/MultiUpdater.efi
/usr/standalone/i386/boot.efi
/usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi
/System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle/Contents/Resources/tmbootpicker.efi
/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
/System/Library/AccessoryUpdaterBundles/ThunderboltAccessoryFirmwareUpdater.bundle/Contents/Resources/ThorUtil.efi
/System/Library/AccessoryUpdaterBundles/USBCAccessoryFirmwareUpdater.bundle/Contents/Resources/HPMUtil.efi
find: /dev/fd/3: Not a directory
find: /dev/fd/4: Not a directory
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois rien de suspect. 

- de toutes façons > par exclusion logique => le même volume ne pouvait pas être à la fois affiché comme *Mac* (volume de démarrage macOS) & *Windows* (volume de démarrage *Windows*). C'est l'un *ou* l'autre > *pas* l'un *et* l'autre. Or il a toujours été affiché comme *Mac* avec un *Windows* à côté => donc le volume *Windows* affiché ne peut pas être le volume *Mac* interprété comme démarrable sous un autre rapport dans le même temps.​
Il va falloir re-tester les *2* volumes *EFI* (+ un jocker que je garde dans la manche). Comme je fais une pause => ce sera cet après-midi pour moi.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2020)

Refais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible.

- le problème n'est pas grave en soi > mais intellectuellement intrigant !​


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

Hello, 
Je suis de retour pour continuer nos opérations !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

*Grumpu*

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que je revoie la configuration interne.


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

Hello Macomaniac,

Voilà le retour:


```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data STOCKAGE                1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *275.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         274.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +274.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac                     61.9 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


qui monte le volume *EFI* du HDD > puis liste récursivement son contenu

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP91.scap
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Rien. Aucun utilitaire Windows.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI\ 1
```


qui monte le volume *EFI* du SSD (indexé *EFI 1* pour le distinguer du *EFI* déjà monté) > puis liste son contenu

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo diskutil mount disk1s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI\ 1
Password:
Volume EFI on disk1s1 mounted
EFI

/Volumes/EFI 1/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI 1/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS

/Volumes/EFI 1/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI 1/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI 1/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Rien que des ressources Apple.

- bilan : aucun des volumes *EFI* ne peut être incrimimé comme responsable de l'affichage d'un *Windows* fantôme à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage.​
Ce qui nous renvoie aux 2 autres cas de figures : soit le volume *Mac* > soit le volume *STOCKAGE*.

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /
```


qui liste le objets de 1er rang de *Mac* démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /
Applications            Volumes                home                tmp
Library                bin                installer.failurerequests    usr
Network                cores                net                var
System                dev                private
Users                etc                sbin
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Aucune anomalie visible nulle part : rien que les dossiers-Système natifs.

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/Mac/Users
```


qui liste les contenus du dossier Utilisateurs

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (14 Mai 2020)

La commande ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Pardon -->

```
ls /Users
```


poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (15 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Users
Shared        grumpymt
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Passe encore les 2 commandes :

```
ls /Users/Shared
ls /Users/grumpymt
```


qui affichent les contenus de 1er rang des 2 dossiers cités

Poste les retours. On cherche quelques chose qui se rapporterait à Windows...


----------



## GrumpuMT (15 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Users/Shared
Adobe            CleanMyMac X        adi
AdobeGCData        CleanMyMac X Menu
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Users/grumpymt
Applications        Downloads        Music
Creative Cloud Files    FontBase        Pictures
Desktop            Library            Public
Documents        Movies
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois rien concernant Windows.

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
```


qui explore le 1er rang du volume *STOCKAGE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GrumpuMT (15 Mai 2020)

Rien non plus ! 

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCKAGE
$RECYCLE.BIN            04 - Projets
00 - Téléchargement        05 - Freelance
01 - Capture d'écran        5892041T56
02 - Font             82390618500033
03 - Perso            System Volume Information
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/STOCKAGE/$RECYCLE.BIN
ls /Vol*/STOCK*/5892041T56
ls /Vol*/STOCK*/82390618500033
ls /Vol*/STOCK*/Télé*
```


qui : suppriment le fichier *$RECYCLE.BIN* (commande muette) > puis listent les contenus de 1er rang des dossiers : *5892041T56* > *82390618500033* > *Téléchargement*

Poste les retours obtenus.


----------



## GrumpuMT (15 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/STOCKAGE/$RECYCLE.BIN
Password:
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCK*/5892041T56
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCK*/82390618500033
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Vol*/STOCK*/Télé*
ls: /Vol*/STOCK*/Télé*: No such file or directory
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

La commande *ls* (*l*i*s*t) fait peut-être des difficultés avec les abréviations. Par acquit de conscience > repasse les commandes développées :

```
ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/5892041T56
ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/82390618500033
ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/Téléchargement
```


poste les retours => qu'on voie s'il y a un changement.


----------



## GrumpuMT (15 Mai 2020)

Il me dit la même chose ! 

```
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/5892041T56
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/82390618500033
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$ ls /Volumes/STOCKAGE/Téléchargement
ls: /Volumes/STOCKAGE/Téléchargement: No such file or directory
MBP-de-matthieu:~ grumpymt$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Ouaip ! --> le seul bilan de cette nouvelle enquête est qu'on ne trouve pas ce qu'on cherche.

- redémarre avec "*alt*" et dis si tu as toujours le *Windows* fantôme (au cas où la suppression du fichier *$RECYCLE.BIN* aurait eu un effet...).​


----------



## GrumpuMT (18 Mai 2020)

Le volume Windows est toujours visible au redémarrage !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

Alors voici ce que tu pourrais faire -->

- tu ouvres carrément ton Mac > tu extrais le HDD (volume *STOCKAGE*) > tu refermes > tu démarres avec "*alt*"​
=> le volume Windows est-il toujours affiché ?

Note : il s'agit d'un procédé par élimination de facteur massive (carrément le disque).


----------

